# Leather watch strap



## John martin (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi,first time poster.I have a Raymond weil Don Giovanni cosi Grande watch which needs a new leather strap. I have been quoted £260.00 for a new one on the Raymond weil website does anyone now where to get a cheaper leather strap,the measurements are 28mm tapering to 22mm at buckle .thanx


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Ebay has an American dealer offering Raymond Weil Don Giavanni straps for £65 to £76 + £13 shipping.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raymond-Weil-Don-Giovanni-28mm-Brown-Leather-Watch-Band-Strap-Buckle-/111703171578?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a020721fa


----------



## John martin (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you .


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Your welcome.


----------



## ABLeather (Sep 7, 2015)

John martin said:


> Hi,first time poster.I have a Raymond weil Don Giovanni cosi Grande watch which needs a new leather strap. I have been quoted £260.00 for a new one on the Raymond weil website does anyone now where to get a cheaper leather strap,the measurements are 28mm tapering to 22mm at buckle .thanx


Hello John,

I'm a first time user. I make custom handmade straps. I have only just started making watch straps but have been doing leatherwork for a while. I work in a well know jewellery / Watch workshop in Queensland Australia and have made 4 Ebel straps to date. If you like and are still looking for a strap contact me and I'll send you photos.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

ABLeather said:


> John martin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,first time poster.I have a Raymond weil Don Giovanni cosi Grande watch which needs a new leather strap. I have been quoted £260.00 for a new one on the Raymond weil website does anyone now where to get a cheaper leather strap,the measurements are 28mm tapering to 22mm at buckle .thanx
> ...


Hi ABL

I believe you have to have 50 post before you can pm each other.

why not post some of your work here .

I have no idea who are a well known Watch workshop in Queensland sorry.


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

I also like that leather watch wrap,because it will be more durable.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Slightly bizarre thread.

Also think it's polite to check with the governor before you start advertising on his forum.


----------

